

A note to all creators — coders, designers, entrepreneurs - davidkmckinney
http://discovr.info/2012/10/a-note-to-all-creators/

======
krapp
Everybody wanna be Michaelangelo, don't nobody wanna bust rocks.

------
cyphersanctus
Motivation for the entrepreneur. :v

